

​Windows 10 automatic updates: Get over it - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-automatic-updates-get-over-it/

======
Zekio
The average windows user will benefit greatly in security from the automatic
updates, even if one in a million of them will experience their PC's going
into infinite reboot cycle due to incompatible update :)

------
kennydude
If anything Microsoft doesn't want another XP where people just refuse to
update beyond it. Companies (NHS being a prime example) are willing to pay a
lot of money just to be supported still on XP

------
RexRollman
I don't think anyone has a problem with this being the default, because
novices need it, but I think people should have the option to turn it off.

------
nly
If you use Pro you can turn it off in group policy. Same with Cortana, all the
sync crap, Windows Defender, and the Store.

